# I should have just left the lid on.



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Saw this today on a service call.

I guess the tenant did not have a gas stove, so decided to wire for their electric model.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Well, he tried at least. :jester:


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow you used 12-2 for the range and didn't even route it correctly HACK




















I know you didn't do this


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

ampman said:


> Wow you used 12-2 for the range and didn't even route it correctly HACK
> 
> I know you didn't do this


I guess it does look kinda yellow in the pics. It's 10/2.
Office is going to inform the HO and see what they want done.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I ran 10/2 to range in a rental i lived in. Worked fine.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

As long as they don't turn on all the burners and oven, it will work forever.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> As long as they don't turn on all the burners and oven, it will work forever.


Cool, I will sleep better tonight.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

When i was on a job in 01' wiring Marriott residents inn, the plans speced 10/3 for full size and 12/3 for half size ranges.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> As long as they don't turn on all the burners and oven, it will work forever.


Burners are gas
Elements are electric.

Just sayin. :jester::whistling2:


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

That looks like the kinda job I would do at my house. :jester:


----------

